# Multiboot mit Linux



## Gismon (3. Juli 2005)

hallo,

so allmählich interessiere ich mich für Linux.

Kann ich Linux auch auf eine andere Partition installieren und mein WindowsXP unter c: behalten?

Hat einer von euch eine gute Idee, wie ich Linux als ein 2. OS installieren kann.


Wäre nett - Gruß


----------



## Erpel (3. Juli 2005)

Ja das geht ganz problemlos und wird sehr häufig praktiziert. Wichtig ist Linux nach Windows zu installieren.
Die meisten aktuellen Distributionen installieren auch automatisch einen Bootloader der dich auswählen lässt was du starten willst.


----------



## Gismon (3. Juli 2005)

ok - danke erst einmal!


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich persönlich halte ja nichts von Multiboot.
Deinem Satz entnehme ich dass Du noch Anfänger bist.
Dann würde ich erst recht die Finger davon lassen, denn da kann man schnell mehr kaputt machen als einem lieb ist.

Ich würde lieber mit Festplatten-Wechselrahmen (ab ca. 23€ für 2 HDD's) arbeiten, dann kannst Du auch nicht durch z.b. falsche Befehle Daten vom anderem System zerstören.

Eine andere Möglichkeit: die meisten modernen PC's bieten beim Bios booten die Option auch von anderen Laufwerken als der 1. HDD zu starten (habe ich aber nie getestet, zumal dann ja auch beide HDD's laufen).

In beiden Fällen brauchst Du jedoch eine 2. HDD, zum rumprobieren mit Linux lang eine 4GB HDD jedoch voll und ganz.
Diese bekommst Du an fast jeder Ecke hinterher geschmissen, evtl. hat ja auch ein Kumpel noch eine im Schrank rumliegen. 
Aber denke daran dass solch "alte" HDD's kein U-DMA 100 oder 133 machen, wenn überhaupt dann machen die im bestem Fall U-DMA 33.
Oder Du kaufst dir gleich eine neue, z.b. bekommst Du eine 80GB HDD schon ab ca. 50€.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Do Al Bonsch (4. Juli 2005)

Also ich wüsste jetzt nichts was gegen Multiboot spricht. 
Man muss nur bestimmte Regeln einhalten sonst klappt das nicht , und die könnte man ja auch mal nachlesen .

Die Sachen die selbst Anfänger (Linuxanfänger mein ich man sollte generell schon etwas anhung von computer haben bevor man mit linux anfängt)
beachten können sind : 

1 : 1te Partition auf der ersten Platte , der Bootplatte also   muss eine ca 50 bis 100 MB Große Fat32 Partition sein. Diese Partition muss primär sein . 

2 : Danach legt man eine Primäre 6 bis 7 GB große Partition für Linux Root   das Verzeichnis / unter linux . 

3 : Als nächstes eine Erweiterte Partition  für eine Swap , diese sollte ca so groß bis doppelt so groß wie der vorhandene Arbeitsspeicher sein (über die größe kann man sich streiten)
mindestens aber sagen wir mal 300 bis 400 MB bei aktuellen Distributionen. 

4 : Dann kann man windows in eine Erweiterte NTFS oder FAT partition schieben wie man das will .

Probleme die zu beachten sind : 

Linux wird seinen eigenen Bootloader installieren was alles Problemlos klappen wird. 
Wenn du nu aber Windows auf einer einzigen Partition hattest dann musst du vpr windows noch 3 andere Partitinen einführen . 

Somit stimmt dann der eintrag in der boot.ini  nicht mehr. 

Am besten bei so ner aktion ist das komplette neu installieren aller Betriebsysteme wenn man sich nicht auskennt . Man sollte dabei windows zuerst installieren , die platte vor der windowsinstallation allerdings so partitionieren wie ich es beschrieben habe. dann sollte das ohne probleme gehen. 

Mann kann sich auch einfach eine 2te Patte einbauen , eine 100 mb fat boot auf die erste hauen und dann die 2te platte von linux automatisch partitionieren lassen. 
Wenn man nun aber eine 100 mb fat vor windows setzt muss mand die angabe der Partitionen in der boot.ini um 1 erhöhen und vor allem die boot.ini sowie 3 weitere Dateien die ich dir auf Anfrage sagen werde auf die erste boot Partition kopieren . 


Ist einfacher als es sich anhört , gruß Dominik Bonsch


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juli 2005)

@Do Al Bonsch, dann kannst Du auch gleich die Schritte erklären wie man Windows *nach* Linux installiert.... denn es soll ja auch mal passieren dass man Windows neu installieren muss weil es mal wieder nicht läuft. 
Ich sage ja nicht dass es nicht möglich ist, auch diese Richtung ist machbar.
Nur sollte man dann auch bedenken dass es nicht mit ein paar Mausklicks machbar ist.
Und was könnte passieren wenn man (als Anfänger) mit noch unbekannten Linuxbefehlen rumprobiert? Dann sollte man die "fremden" Partitionen am besten erst ganicht von Linux mounten lassen.

Als Anfänger will man sich doch eher damit befassen "wie Linux funktioniert", was dass alles für Softwarepakete sind und welche man davon braucht usw., als sich mit unnötigen Problemen gleich zu Anfang zu befassen.
Da sind andere Probleme viel wichtiger, was ist z.b. mit W-LAN?
Ich habe kein W-LAN, aber ich lese ständig dass es grad damit immer wieder Probleme gibt es zum laufen zu bekommen.

Ich persönlich würde Linux ja eher auf einem zweit PC "erforschen".
Dann hat man immer die Möglichkeit in seiner gewohnten und funktionierenden Windowsumgebung nach den Problemen zu googeln oder auch hier mal zu suchen/fragen und braucht nicht alle 5 minuten zu rebooten um das OS zu wechseln. 

Eine 6-7 GB Partition für Linux, entweder ist es zu viel oder zu wenig.
2-3 GB reichen auch schon, da wirst Du dann schon mit Software überhäuft.
Wenn Du aber wirklich alles installieren willst, langen auch 7 GB nicht aus.
Schaue dir einfach mal z.b. Debian an, die erste DVD hat 4,4 GB, die zweite DVD hat 4,1 GB.... und dass ist noch gepackt.


----------



## Gismon (4. Juli 2005)

Danke Dr. Dau,
danke Do Al Bonsch,

bloß gut, dass ich weiß, wie man einen Bildschirm einschaltet.

Ich werde das - glaube ich - schon hinbekommen.

Für mich war ja lediglich die Frage, ob Linux multiboot-fähig ist.

Das habt ihr mir zu zweit sehr gut beantwortet.

Das mit dem Partitionieren bekomme ich hin.

Mit WLAN kenne ich mich eigentlich ganz gut aus. Allerdings kann man lediglich mit Linux das WLAN richtig erleben - wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine. 

Danke - Gruß - Gismon


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juli 2005)

@Gismon, dass Du weisst wie man ein Monitor anbekommt war mir schon klar. 
Für mich hatte es halt den Eindruck dass Du mit Linux noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt hast.


			
				Gismon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so allmählich interessiere ich mich für Linux.


Daher wollte ich dich nur auf die Stolpersteine aufmerksam machen.

Bei dem W-LAN darfst Du es einzurichten, nicht verwechseln mit Treiber einzubinden. (ich weiss, ist ein blöder Satz)
In diversen Linux-Foren lese ich immer wieder dass man für W-LAN erst einen neuen Kernel kompilieren muss und die funktionsfähigkeit ggf. auch vom verbautem Chip auf der W-LAN Karte abhängig sein kann.
Wie gesagt, ich habe kein W-LAN und kann daher nur weitergeben was man so liesst.
So richtig vorstellen kann ich es mir jedoch nicht.
So neu ist W-LAN ja nun auch wieder nicht, da müssten doch zumindest die aktuellen Distribitionen damit klarkommen.


----------



## Do Al Bonsch (4. Juli 2005)

6 bis 7 GB sind realistisch , dann hat man noch schön platz , man will ja auch was ins Home speichern können.  Ich kenne keinen der die komplette Debiandvd installieren würde, nicht mal ein Anfänger, wobei Debian nichts für Anfänger ist (ok ich hab mit debian angefangen)

Und andere Distributiunen haben meist eine relativ gute Sofware auswahl mit der auch Anfänger klar kommen. 

Wenn man mit Linux nur experimentieren will dann kann man auch knoppix oder cygwin nehmen. Dann brauch man linux nicht mal zu installieren

Wenn er es auf platte haben möchte mit Multiboot dann kann er es so machen wie ich es gesagt habe. Zumal Linux nicht nur bedeutet cryptische Befehle in ne Bash zu hacken.
Das weiste ja selbst denke ich .

Und deine Anspielung von wegen du liest dauernd was von Wlan Problemen , es gibt Wlankarten die ohne Probleme laufen. Dass es Karten gibt die da nicht laufen ist nicht die Schuld von Linux sondern die der Entwickler die keine Informationen und keine Treiber zu ihren Karten herausgeben. 

Das kann man aber umgehen indem man eben nur Karten kauft die unter Linux laufen , das nennt man Politik mit dem Geldbeutel.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juli 2005)

@Do Al Bonsch, über den HDD Platz lässt sich natürlich streiten, hängt halt davon ab was man will.
Mein Server braucht grad mal ca. 200 MB für das System, der Rest ist für Webseiten/Downloads usw. 
Im grunde kenne ich mich mit der Bash so gut wie garnicht aus, wozu auch.
Konfiguration, Updates, Installationen, Handling usw. geschieht alles über eine textbasierte "Benutzeroberfläche" bzw. über Joe.
Ansonsten habe ich ja auch den MC installiert.

Sogenannte "Live CD's" gibt es in der Tat zu genüge.

Die Linuxbefehle sind halt andere als unter Win bzw. DOS, da kann ein Anfänger der diese Befehle nicht kennt (bzw. nicht weiss was sie bewirken), ganz schnell misst bauen.

Ich habe ja nicht behauptet dass W-LAN Karten grundsätzlich nicht laufen, da ich aber die Hardware von Gismon nicht kenne, gehe ich erstmal davon aus dass er Probleme bekommen "könnte".
Dass es die Schuld der Hersteller ist und nicht von Linux ist mir auch klar.
Die Probleme dass das System nur mit "ausgesuchter" Hardware klar kommt, gab es aber auch mal unter NT. 
Im grunde ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Hardware im groosen und ganzem von Linux unterstützt wird, die Richtung dahin ist auf jedenfall schon eingeschlagen worden.

Die Kosten sind natürlich eine Sache für sich, wenn ich auf W-LAN umsteigen würde, müsste ich mindestens 200€ ausgeben.... und dann habe ich nur billige noname Karten.... von den Geschwindigkeitseinbussen mal ganz abgesehen.
Noch habe ich 100Mbit Karten, die Festinstallation habe ich aber schon auf 1Gbit ausgelegt.


----------



## Do Al Bonsch (6. Juli 2005)

Ohne dich übertrumpfen zu wollen ich kenne jemanden der hat nen lfs am laufen mit 20 Mb Linux und Apache webserver . 

Und ich hab auch gelesen dass das auch mit 8 mb gehen soll . 

Mann kann sich da jetz über oder untertrumpfen aber das ist hier sicher nicht sinn der sache sondern wir wollen dem jungen ja helfen, dass er uns auch mal helfen kann, nicht . 

Also ich nehme für meine Workstationinstallationen immer ca 6 bis 7 GB für Linux Root. 
Ich habe zwar eine gewisse Ahnung was ich alles weglassen kann und nicht brauche , aber wenn ich meine Datenbanken 

Postgres und MySQL am laufen haben
Dann noch Eclipse , und OpenOffice 
Mono , java  Gnome und Kde und diverser apps sowie Routenplaner usw.

dann langt das gerade noch das der cache beim dist-upgrade auf eine Größe anschwillt dass noch ca 300 bis 600 mb frei sind was ca 5 bis 10 % der Platte ausmachen was auch sein sollte . 

Nach nem apt-get clean hab ich dann aufeinmal wieder etwas mehr platz . Da ist das home noch nicht mitgerechnet. 

Von daher meine Empfehlung auf die Größe. Da hat man etwas Platz nach oben.
Bei der heutigen PLattengröße : 80 GB ( auser Laptop) das kleinste was man noch so produziert bzw noch verkauft sind  GB unter 10 % was sicher überhaupt kein Problem darstellt also lieber mehr als 6 GB , dass man im zweifelsfall platz hat . 

Home sollte man extra anlegen und der Größe nach bemessen .


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Juli 2005)

8 MB.... da geht noch was, z.b. mit fli4l (the on(e)-disk-router), der hat zwar nur den miniHTTPD aber man soll auch Apache zum laufen bekommen.  

Wieviel Platz er braucht, hängt letztenendes eigentlich nur davon ab, was er damit überhaupt machen will... Server? Workstation? Entwicklerumgebung? Welche Anforderungen?

Mein Server hat nichtmal ein Monitor (der wird nur temporär zum updaten angeklemmt), was soll ich da also mit KDE&Co? 

Als Workstation habe ich "mein" Linux noch nicht gefunden obwohl ich eigentlich schon alle Distribitionen von A bis Z durch habe (siehe z.b. linuxiso.org).
Insofern sind meine Linuxkenntnisse auch eher mangelhaft.... mein Server ist schliesslich dafür da, dass er läuft und nicht damit ich was zum rumspielen habe.


----------



## Do Al Bonsch (7. Juli 2005)

auf meinen Servern hab ich gdm und gnome. 
Den Monitor kann ich mir dank XDMCP sparen. 

Manchmal is ne gui schon bequemer, auch wenn alles über shell gehen würde. 

Wenn du mal eine "Langweilige Distrie testen willst dann teste mal Ubuntu an"
Wenn du debian kennst dann auch ubuntu , das ist ein Abkömmling von Debian. 

Warum Ubuntu langweilig sein soll kannste hier nachlesen :

http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=14014

Für Desktops meiner Meinung nach absolut geeignet . 

Mein Desktop sollte ich das nicht erwähnt haben ist ein Debian testing/unstable/experimental
install mit teils selbstcompilierten und geschrieben Programmen. Und dass auf nem Laptop mit ner Atikarte . 

Komischweweise hab ich trotzdem das gefühl das die Programme auf meinem Zweitrechner mit Ubuntu oft aktueller sind .

Also solltest du mal interesse entwickeln dich stärker mit Linux zu befassen empfehl ich dir Ubuntu (auch wenn ich Debian wohl erst mal treu bleibe )

Doofe frage noch , du brauchst zum updaten nen monitor ? unter Linux . 
OpenSSH und ne shell sollten dir das anstecken ersparen . 

Gute winclients solltest du das nicht so oder so schon wissen sind auf 
http://www.ssh.com

oder googel mal nach putty.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2005)

Du hast auf dem Server ein GUI?
Ist doch nur unnötiger Ballast, da bleibe ich lieber bei Eisfair.
Als Remoteclient habe ich WinSCP, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich mich damit direkt auf der Shell einlogen kann.
Daher brauche ich hin und wieder doch einen Monitor.
Wenn ich mich recht erinner, wird OpenSSH schon bei der Grundinstallation mitinstalliert.
Darüber loge ich mich per SSH2 mit WinSCP ein, dann habe ich eine Dateimanageransicht.

Von Ubuntu habe ich mal die LiveCD probiert, nur sobald ich das Netzwerk eingerichtet habe, kann ich keinerlei Programme mehr starten.

Debian habe ich immer nur bis zur Shell zum laufen bekommen.
Die Partitionierung und Paketauswahl sind der letzte Müll.

ssh.com kannte ich noch nicht, so wie es aber aussieht, gibt es keine deutsche Version.... ich kann nämlich kein Englisch.
WinSCP ist auch nur in englisch.... mit andern Worten, ich klicke einfach rum ohne wirklich zu wissen was ich da tue.


----------



## Do Al Bonsch (7. Juli 2005)

Es gibt ein Zitat über Debian : 

Jedes Huhn kann Debian installieren wenn man nur genügend Körner auf die Returntaste legt.

Eigentlich trifft es das. 

Die Packetwahl sowie Partitionierung ist definitiv nicht bescheiden , du kennst dich lediglich nicht damit aus weshalb du so etwas normalerweise nicht sagen solltest. 
Ich bin in Foren da hätte man dich wegen so einer Aussage gesperrt , kein Witz .
Nicht weil du gesagt hast dass es e ist sondern weil du gleich noch dazugesagt hast dass du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast wovon du redest und dann auch noch über die Software hergezogen bist. 
Und die Packetwahl in Debian ist sehr mächtig , apt ist einer der besten Packetmager . 

Aber egal. Ich bekomme das Gefühl wir kommunizieren auf 2 verschiedenen Ebene zumal du ein Linux verwendest wo beisteht mann muss sich nicht mit Linux auskennen muss zum anwenden, nicht dass das was nachteiliges für eisfair wäre ich finde einfach sachen selbst ganz toll . 

Es ist auch interessant warum du fragst wozu ich nen x habe , ich schätze mal du weißt auch nicht was XDMCP ist, wenn du es herausgefunden hast weißt du wozu ich einen xsever , aber keinen Monitor brauche .
Wenn du dann mal qtparted und synaptic entdeckt hast weißt du auch wie du es vermeiden kannst von der console aus arbeiten zu müssen.  

Da ich momentan an einem Kurs schreibe der eine Debianinstallation vom Download der CD ab berschreibt werde ich dir demnächst mal einen PN mit Link zukommen lassen. Dann installier dir Debian und teste mal Linux , vielleicht besser ubuntu für den Anfang da gibts ein Tolles wiki .

http://www.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/start  das ist auch auf deutsch. 

Wenn du das alles durch hast können wir nochmal anfangen über Linux zu reden .


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2005)

Bei anderen Distribitionen ist die Partitionierung und Paketauswahl um ein vielfaches einfacher.... zumindest für Anfänger.
So kann ich z.b. bei Madrake/Mandriva die Vorgaben für Web-, FTP-, Mail-, SQL-Server und Desktopsystem gleichzeitig auswählen.
Dass ist mir mit Debian nicht gelungen.
Auch ist es mir mit Debian nicht gelungen für /var eine grosse und für /home eine kleine Partition zu erstellen.
Wenn ich dann die Partitionen per Hand anpassen wollte, hat er immer nur gesagt dass es nicht geht.
Unter Mandrake/Mandriva hingegen ist es kein Problem jede einzelne Partition per Hand nochmal anzupassen.
Ich bestreite ja nicht dass Debian nicht gut ist, nur ist es für Anfänger alles andere als gut.
Bevor ich mich für eine Distribition entscheide, will ich sie erstmal "erleben" und nicht erlernen.
Dass heisst, ich will sie mit allen Paketen die mich evtl. mal interessieren schnell mal "draufklatschen" und mir dann die die Handhabung ansehen.... und nicht erst mit irgendwelchen Problemen schon während der Installation rumschlagen.

Eisfair ist nicht für Anfänger gemacht, sondern als schlankes vollwertiges Serversystem.
Dort gibt es 2 Root-Benutzer, einer für die Shell die man eingentlich nicht braucht und einer für die Textbasierte Oberfläche.
Diese ist auf dass nötigste beschränkt und ist im grunde nichst anderes als ein "Bedienteil" um bestimmte Sachen per Script auszuführen.

Da Eisfair keinen X-Server hat, dieser bei Debian nicht mitinstalliert wird (weil ich mit der Paketauswahl nicht klar komme), werden mir XDMCP und Synaptic wohl nicht viel bringen.
QTParted, dann kann ich lieber gleich PM nehmen.
Eigentlich ist dass partitionieren von haus aus mit jedem OS kein Problem sein, nur grad bei Debian komme ich damit einfach nicht klar.

Wenn in deinem Kurs auch die benutzerdefinierte Partitionierung und Paketauswahl abgehandelt wird, ist es sicherlich (für mich) interessant.

Ubuntu hat sich für mich erledigt, auf jedenfall lag es nicht an den Netzwerkeinstellungen.
Ich will irgendwas starten, die "Sanduhr" läuft, hört nach kurzer Zeit wieder auf, und nichts ist passiert.


----------



## Do Al Bonsch (7. Juli 2005)

Ich kenne Eisfair . 
Niemand sagt das Debian für Anfänger ist . Ich hab zwar damit angefangen aber das lassen wir jetzt mal . 
PM läuft unter Linux ? Kostenlos ? 
Reden wir weiter über Linux wenn du dich eingearbeitet hast . 

Wenn du fragen hast bitte gerne aber die disskussion hier macht für mich keinen Sinn. 
Du willst mit mir über etwas diskutieren was ich schon Jahre hinter mir habe und du scheins noch vor dir, mehr sag ich dazu jetzt mal nicht .


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juli 2005)

Soweit ich mich an meine Uraltversion erinnern kann, läuft PM direkt von CD (habe ich schon seit Jahern nichtmehr benutzt).
Ich will aber nicht nachträglich die Partitionen verändern, sondern während der Installtion anlegen.... wie gesagt, damit habe ich unter anderen Distribitionen kein Problem.

Ich habe nie behauptet dass ich mich mit Linux auskenne, wie denn auch?!


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als Workstation habe ich "mein" Linux noch nicht gefunden obwohl ich eigentlich schon alle Distribitionen von A bis Z durch habe (siehe z.b. linuxiso.org).
> Insofern sind meine Linuxkenntnisse auch eher mangelhaft.... mein Server ist schliesslich dafür da, dass er läuft und nicht damit ich was zum rumspielen habe.


Wie heisst es doch so schön? Never touch a running system!

Du schreibst einen Kurs für Debian der schon beim Download beginnt?
Demnach ist er sicherlich nicht für Leute die schon Ahnung haben.
Im nächstem Atemzug sagst Du aber:


			
				Do Al Bonsch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Reden wir weiter über Linux wenn du dich eingearbeitet hast .


Irgendwo wiederspricht sich dass!


----------



## Do Al Bonsch (8. Juli 2005)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht mehr antworten auf das Thema, aber ein paar von den Sachen konnte ich dann doch nicht ganz unkommentiert lassen. 

Gleich vorweg alles was ich jetzt schreiben werde ich nichts persönliches , aber : 



> Ich habe nie behauptet dass ich mich mit Linux auskenne, wie denn auch?!


Aber du versuchst eine ernsthafte Disskusion über Linux mit mir zu führen, dass wieder spricht sich. Das ist so wie wenn ich meinem Matheprof über Prädikatenlogik diskutieren will und erwarte recht zu haben. 
Ich hab zwar ein wenig Ahnung , der Mann hat aber ein wenig mehr. 

Weiter :


> Wie heisst es doch so schön? Never touch a running system!



Dieser Spruch ist schon seit Jahrzenten überhohlt. Mit der Masche kommst du ungefähr bis zum Rand deines Wohnzimmers. Aktuelle Serversysteme brauchen intensive Wartung , regelmäßiges einspielen von Sicherheitspatches usw. 



> Du schreibst einen Kurs für Debian der schon beim Download beginnt?
> Demnach ist er sicherlich nicht für Leute die schon Ahnung haben.
> Im nächstem Atemzug sagst Du aber:
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht genau ob ich meinen Beruf schon erwähnt habe, aber auser dass ich Wirtschaftsinformatik studiere schreibe ich scripte für Computerschulungen , Berichte und Tutorials rund um Linux und Linuxserver und gebe auch Crashkurse für Computerneulinge. 

Ich habe nichts dagegen Fragen zu beantworten , ich weiß auch nicht alles und habe noch viel zu lernen. Und jedem bischen mehr das ich lerne bemerke ich auch wiviel mehr ich nocht nicht weiß. 

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen mit Menschen zu diskutieren , und ich freue mich auch darüber wenn mich mal einer aufklärt wenn ich wo unrecht habe und mir so weiterhilft, aber wenn jemand mit mir diskutieren will auf einem Gebiet in dem ich Ahnung habe und er nicht dann empfele ich ihm sich doch lieber etwas schlauer zu machen bevor er mit diskutieren möchte. 
Fragen stellen gerne aber alles andere bezeichne ich eher als kontraproduktiv, und das war sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt . 

Sicher gibt es Gebiete auf denen du mehr weißt als ich , und ich habe auch keine Probleme dich dann da um Hielfe zu bitten. Aber du wirst es nicht erleben dass ich dann noch versuche zu diskutieren wenn mir sehr schnell klar wird das ich auf dem Gebiet einfach die wesentlich geringere Erfahrung habe. 

Und hiermit beende ich diesen Tread für mich bevor wir uns in die Haare bekommen. 
Ist immer bescheiden wenn sich zwei in die Haare bekommen die beide immer recht haben wollen.


----------

